# 942 + Sony A2000 + HDMI = No Picture



## yromj (Dec 18, 2006)

Hey guys,

Just found this forum and was wondering if anybody can give me any insight into my problem.

I just picked up my new Sony A2000 SXRD TV this weekend. I connected it to my DVD player via HDMI and the Dish 942 via HDMI. The DVD player works w/o issue, but I can not get the 942 to work using HDMI. Component works fine.

I've switched cables and inputs and the only thing in the chain that doesn't work is the 942. Has anyone else had problems w/ the HDMI connections recently? I know that HDCP problems used to show up occasionally, but I thought that was all pretty well taken care of.

BTW, I've got the resolution set to 1080i. One thing I plan on doing this evening is setting it down to 480i and see if I can get the two devices to initialize that way.

Any info will be appreciated.

John


----------



## kyoo (Apr 4, 2002)

Try out the other resolutions as you said.. but also try unplugging the power of the 942, and having the HDMI plugged in and tuned on your TV before powering it back up.


----------



## yromj (Dec 18, 2006)

Thanks for the power sequencing tip. I haven't tried that yet. I did try different "soft power" sequences, but not "hard power" sequences.

John- Looking for other ideas to try tonight (regarding the 942)


----------

